# Audiobro GENESIS Children's Choir



## Pixelpoet1985 (Apr 18, 2018)

Audiobro just released a new library showing their new orchestral engine:
http://audiobro.com/genesis-childrens-choir/

Sounds great and looks great! But I'm not so interested in choirs, hoping to see a brass or woodwind section in the near future. And, of course, a LASS 3.0 update.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Apr 18, 2018)

Sounds like a companion to Fluffy Audio Dominus.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Apr 18, 2018)

Look ahead function seems like something other developers should consider. Not just for choirs. 

http://audiobro.com/genesis-video-look-ahead-explained/

.


----------



## Mucusman (Apr 18, 2018)

Sounds absolutely lovely. Working through the numerous, well-done tutorial videos now. Catapulted to the top of my list.


----------



## JEPA (Apr 18, 2018)

seems like a winner!


----------



## Arviwan (Apr 18, 2018)

Beautiful & smart ! 
Very tempting ...


----------



## DMDComposer (Apr 18, 2018)

That look ahead feature is great.


----------



## constaneum (Apr 18, 2018)

If they gonna release the other Choir library, sure gonna be a purchase for me.


----------



## chrisr (Apr 18, 2018)

I'm stunned by the quality of the legatos. Just superb.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 18, 2018)

constaneum said:


> If they gonna release the other Choir library, sure gonna be a purchase for me.



What other Choir library ? is it by Audiobro as well ?

LASS 3.0 would be nice though.


----------



## kimarnesen (Apr 18, 2018)

Wow, this looks like the most spectacular choir library on the market at this point. Such a lovely sound and great features.


----------



## Red Room Audio (Apr 18, 2018)

Talked with Andrew more than once at NAMM. Sly dog, this much have been really difficult to keep quiet about. Looks and sounds amazing, outstanding product Audiobro!


----------



## Zhao Shen (Apr 18, 2018)

The legato is absolutely stunning, though the phrase-builder sounds unnatural in the walkthrough. The opposite problem of most choir libraries...


----------



## constaneum (Apr 18, 2018)

kimarnesen said:


> Wow, this looks like the most spectacular choir library on the market at this point. Such a lovely sound and great features.



yea. with auto-divisi. I really have faith with their products. very well thought of and patiently made.


----------



## Kristoben (Apr 18, 2018)

Looks fantastic! I'm so glad that they are sticking with Kontakt too. I was worried when I saw "new engine" but it's still thankfully Kontakt.


----------



## constaneum (Apr 18, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> What other Choir library ? is it by Audiobro as well ?
> 
> LASS 3.0 would be nice though.



i mean if they do release STAB choir. ahha


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 18, 2018)

constaneum said:


> i mean if they do release STAB choir. ahha



Ok, I get you. 

I thought you knew of another Choir library that Audiobro will be releasing soon. Although a SATB Choir by Audiobro with this new GUI would be super cool, and useful.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Apr 18, 2018)

So sad I can´t see anything because my country is still blacklisted for audiobro. In all this years I would assume they would have fixed that already.

(I am a LASS customer that can´t even log in to their forum)


----------



## constaneum (Apr 18, 2018)

Pablocrespo said:


> So sad I can´t see anything because my country is still blacklisted for audiobro. In all this years I would assume they would have fixed that already.
> 
> (I am a LASS customer that can´t even log in to their forum)



then how do you get bug fixes or updates?


----------



## constaneum (Apr 18, 2018)

i love their Melisma but i think that's not something new right? If not mistaken, other developers call it polyphony Legato ?? What's the difference?

As far as i've known, East West's Voices of Empires as this gem offers Melisma. Never seen the term appears in other sample products. Is it better than polyphony legato ? Is it a new technology ?


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Apr 18, 2018)

Melisma is not a technology: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melisma


----------



## Hanu_H (Apr 18, 2018)

Wow, this sounds amazing and the engine looks great. No need for a childrens choir at the moment, I am also waiting for the brass and woodwinds.



constaneum said:


> i love their Melisma but i think that's not something new right? If not mistaken, other developers call it polyphony Legato ?? What's the difference?
> 
> As far as i've known, East West's Voices of Empires as this gem offers Melisma. Never seen the term appears in other sample products. Is it better than polyphony legato ? Is it a new technology ?


I think the difference in Audiobros libraries is that you get real divisi instead of just another voice on the same samples. They have recorded 4 sections for this library so when you push one key they all sing in unison. Pushing two keys splits the sections etc. If you have a huge choir recorded and then play some chords with it, that makes a unrealisticly big choir. With this you have the same amount of singers with the chords.

Edit: Actually checked the site better and I think melisma here means that you can have multiple legato notes per syllable. So you can make them sing different notes on the same syllable.

-Hannes


----------



## constaneum (Apr 18, 2018)

Hanu_H said:


> Wow, this sounds amazing and the engine looks great. No need for a childrens choir at the moment, I am also waiting for the brass and woodwinds.
> 
> Edit: Actually checked the site better and I think melisma here means that you can have multiple legato notes per syllable. So you can make them sing different notes on the same syllable.
> 
> -Hannes



ahhh....ok. interesting...gonna watch the tutorial to understand better tonight.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Apr 19, 2018)

constaneum said:


> ahhh....ok. interesting...gonna watch the tutorial to understand better tonight.


Melisma is just going haywire (all over the place) between two notes. Just like Céline Dion and all the other divas. It can be positive or negative. But I'm curious what it can achieve with samples.


----------



## markleake (Apr 19, 2018)

This sounds fantastic. Those legatos... wow!

I can't justify a new choir library currently, but now I wish I was looking for one.


----------



## Jonas Hallstrom (Apr 19, 2018)

I have planned to get Arva from Strezov at some point. Do you think this would be better?


----------



## Garry (Apr 19, 2018)

Wow - outstanding. I can only wait for so long for Spitfire/Whitacre... otherwise, Genesis & Dominus it is!


----------



## babylonwaves (Apr 19, 2018)

doh! somebody gimme a good reason to buy another choir ... sounds lovely


----------



## Eptesicus (Apr 19, 2018)

This does sound pretty lovely.


----------



## reddognoyz (Apr 19, 2018)

I looked for about 2 seconds and pulled the trigger!!


----------



## Batrawi (Apr 19, 2018)

I hope this means they are working on a new strings library


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 19, 2018)

Wow, this is the vocal library revolution I've been waiting for. This really is generations ahead of the others. 

Oceana did do for the first time iinm a kind of legato-melisma, but this is even more feature-filled. With this I would pretty much take all the great sounding 8Dio and SoundIron stuff out of my template (except that here we have only children voices). 

He's obviously wrestled a lot with vocal libraries, and seems to have found all the answers. 5 stars!


----------



## reddognoyz (Apr 19, 2018)

pulled the trigger in a heartbeat


----------



## reddognoyz (Apr 19, 2018)

I got Voices of the Empire with composer cloud yesterday. It sounds lovely, but the Kontakt engine is light years ahead of Play. You can still do stunning things with VOE, and I understand it's a different paradigm for EastWest, they really focus on production over playback imho, but I think what's been achieved here really points out how far Play is behind Kontakt in terms of programability.


----------



## Epicheart (Apr 19, 2018)

Awesomeeeeee ! a pefect companion to my last purchases Ethera Evi & Empire !

Thanks !


----------



## Drundfunk (Apr 19, 2018)

Wow this sounds and looks amazing. I was thinking about purchasing the Strezov Arva choir eventually, but the current price tag on this is really amazing. Guess I'll starve......


----------



## lucky909091 (Apr 19, 2018)

My question does not concern the new "Genesis Childrens Choir", but when I surfed to Audiobros' website I discovered the product "LADD". A really great one.

ButI did not recognize this product here last year. What is the reason?


----------



## Michel Simons (Apr 19, 2018)

Not too much into choirs and even less so into childrens choir, but it does sound pretty damn good from some of the demo videos.


----------



## Henu (Apr 19, 2018)

I have a weaks spot on children's choir, being a Danny Elfman- fanboy since the last 20 years, haha! 

And I was hoping I wouldn't like this...then saw the price, hoped to like it and at the end was disappointed that I didn't like it. :( Maybe I need to check out the demos better (I went through the audio demos while driving to work) but somehow it felt very "washy"- sounding and even synthlike at times. However, I feel like I need to give the demos another and more proper chance, especially seeing everyone else appraising the sound.

Another thing, does anyone else think this thread should be moved back to Sample Talk? After all, it's not an Audiobro announcement but just a discussion about a newly released product.


----------



## Joe Maron (Apr 19, 2018)

Pablocrespo said:


> So sad I can´t see anything because my country is still blacklisted for audiobro. In all this years I would assume they would have fixed that already.
> 
> (I am a LASS customer that can´t even log in to their forum)



Whoa! Waddaya know, I'm blacklisted too! (Sorry for the OT!)


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 19, 2018)

Hmm, looks like they put a ton of work into that gui-engine! Hopefully lots of other cool stuff is comin' (adult choir, strings, etc) in that same engine!

Also, kudos to them for such a high-end product release and 13 in-depth videos!


----------



## Architekton (Apr 19, 2018)

I cant open Audiobros website? :S


----------



## zimm83 (Apr 19, 2018)

Epicheart said:


> Awesomeeeeee ! a pefect companion to my last purchases Ethera Evi & Empire !
> 
> Thanks !


Hy...Is there an option to pay with credit card and not paypal ???? Thanks.


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 19, 2018)

Sounds amazing! nice one 

-DJ


----------



## reddognoyz (Apr 19, 2018)

I have been playing with it for a half an hour. It.....is....the......BOMB!


----------



## quantum7 (Apr 19, 2018)

Damn! I really didn't want to spend more money, but I am a chump for chidren's choirs....with the New age Ambient that I love to write. Killer features Audiobro has implemented into the Kontakt engine.


----------



## Garry (Apr 19, 2018)

@SoundChris: Any thoughts on this library? I recall from previous posts you're something of a connoisseur of choir libraries. Would value your thoughts.


----------



## quantum7 (Apr 19, 2018)

BOUGHT and downloading now........


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 19, 2018)

Henu said:


> (I went through the audio demos while driving to work) but somehow it felt very "washy"- sounding and even synthlike at times. However, I feel like I need to give the demos another and more proper chance, especially seeing everyone else appraising the sound.



Actually, I had the same impression of the choir demos sounding very "Washy", or not very clear sounding, and I was listening to the demos on my Studio Monitors, which are very accurate.


----------



## quantum7 (Apr 19, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> Actually, I had the same impression of the choir demos sounding very "Washy", or not very clear sounding, and I was listening to the demos on my Studio Monitors, which are very accurate.



Well, I believe I have purchased just about every children’s choir library that is ever been released and will put Genesis through its paces, comparing it to the others, and report back my findings. I listen to the demos on headphones last night with my iPad, but then went to my studio this morning and listen to them on my Focal Twins... which are extremely clear sounding, and Genesis sounded pretty nice to me, but obviously the real test will be in comparing them all. The good thing is though, that the price was reasonable and there were a generous amount the walk-through videos to get a good idea of what I was buying....unlike some other libraries that charge well over twice that amount with much less video demos available, helping one to make up his or her mind.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 19, 2018)

quantum7 said:


> Well, I believe I have purchased just about every children’s choir library that is ever been released and will put Genesis through its paces, comparing it to the others, and report back my findings. I listen to the demos on headphones last night with my iPad, but then went to my studio this morning and listen to them on my Focal Twins... which are extremely clear sounding, and Genesis sounded pretty nice to me, but obviously the real test will be in comparing them all. The good thing is though, that the price was reasonable and there were a generous amount the walk-through videos to get a good idea of what I was buying....unlike some other libraries that charge well over twice that amount with much less video demos available, helping one to make up his or her mind.



Hi quantum7,

Yes, if possible please let us know what you think about this library once you have a chance to test it in your studio, especially regarding the clarity, and detail of the choir's pronunciation of the various syllables. Maybe it is due to the mic-mix used in the demos, or something else. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Casiquire (Apr 19, 2018)

To me it sounded a bit fuzzy as well and with far too much air for my liking, however my experience with Aidiobro libraries leads me to give them the benefit of the doubt that this library's sound can be sculpted into an unparalleled variety of shapes. I imagine the demos all have quite a bit of reverb or stage in them and that setting them closer will give that detail I'm looking for.


----------



## quantum7 (Apr 19, 2018)

After 30 minutes of doing a quick comparison to a few others, hands down I would be using Genesis if I were trying to recreate the children's choir from the "Glory" soundtrack....that is for darn sure! I'm not saying I couldn't do that with my other children's choirs, but straight out of the box it would be much easier to get that particular sound with Genesis.


----------



## quantum7 (Apr 19, 2018)

Casiquire said:


> To me it sounded a bit fuzzy as well and with far too much air for my liking, however my experience with Aidiobro libraries leads me to give them the benefit of the doubt that this library's sound can be sculpted into an unparalleled variety of shapes. I imagine the demos all have quite a bit of reverb or stage in them and that setting them closer will give that detail I'm looking for.



In certain stage/room settings it can be a wee-bit noisy, but nothing over the top in comparison to others. The room sounds is definitely giving it a certain character...which I'm liking so far. Liberis, Mercury, and Arva are not as fun to play with in real-time compared to Genesis right now. Of course I really need to put it in a project to get the true scope of its positives and negatives.


----------



## quantum7 (Apr 19, 2018)

As a huger lover of children's choirs though, I'm glad to have many choices. On some tracks my Virharmonic children's choirs, for example, are perfect, but on other tracks Mercury is better. I don't think I'll ever be 100% satisfied with ANY library. From what I'm hearing right now, I think Genesis will be used quite a lot though.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 19, 2018)

quantum7 said:


> In certain stage/room settings it can be a wee-bit noisy, but nothing over the top in comparison to others. The room sounds is definitely giving it a certain character...which I'm liking so far. Liberis, Mercury, and Arva are not as fun to play with in real-time compared to Genesis right now. Of course I really need to put it in a project to get the true scope of its positives and negatives.



Thanks for the feedback.

So, do you think you can obtain a much clearer, more focused sound if you used more of the close mic options, (Less of the room in the mix) and possibly add some third-party reverb to add the spatial element ?

I currently have no Children's Choir libraries, so this might be my first if I decide to get it, although I don't really need it right now, a more standard SATB Choir would have been more useful for me.


----------



## quantum7 (Apr 19, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> So, do you think you can obtain a much clearer, more focused sound if you used more of the close mic options, (Less of the room in the mix) and possibly add some third-party reverb to add the spatial element ?
> 
> I currently have no Children's Choir libraries, so this might be my first if I decide to get it, although I don't really need it right now, a more standard SATB Choir would have been more useful for me.



Yes, you can definitely get a much more focused sound with the close mics....very clean and upfront to my 49 year-old ears anyway. Now after a few hours of playing with Genesis I can say with 99% certainty that if only allowed 1 children's choir, it would be Genesis.


----------



## Thonex (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi, just chiming in now... it's been busy. Sorry if I only respond periodically.

Thanks for all the kind and warm words.



muziksculp said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> So, do you think you can obtain a much clearer, more focused sound if you used more of the close mic options, (Less of the room in the mix) and possibly add some third-party reverb to add the spatial element ?



sure... 100%. The recordings were made in a scoring studio with controlled reflections. It has a beautiful blend of ambience, without being to reverby. The "wetness" you are hearing on the demos are creative choices. As you can see form the picture below, the array of close mics are indeed close, and you get a nice close and intimate sound. On all mic positions, (if you turn off the Stage feature and turn off the Mixer sends) you can add your own reverb. In fact, we have Direct Output assignments per mic just for that reason... for the pros who like their own verbs and spaces.

It is our firm belief and almost a guiding principal of ours *not to* lock you into a wet or specific kind of mix. Hence our Stage and Mixer features... and direct outputs.

I hope this helps.







Cheers,



Andrew K
audiobro


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 19, 2018)

Thanks for the helpful feedback Andrew.

This is a very impressive library ! I'm sure it will be a perfect library if I needed a Children's Choir in the future. Just for fun, I was thinking if it was possible to use something like _Melodyne_ to change the children's voices to adult voices via pitch, and formant editing the bounced audio of the choir track/s ?  

OH.. and please, please .. don't make us wait too long for LASS 3.0


----------



## Pablocrespo (Apr 19, 2018)

Thonex said:


> Hi, just chiming in now... it's been busy. Sorry if I only respond periodically.
> 
> Thanks for all the kind and warm words.
> 
> ...



Hi Andrew. Is there a chance we could stop being blacklisted? I think it’s a bit harsh to blacklist whole countries. 

Thanks


----------



## Thonex (Apr 19, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks for the helpful feedback Andrew.
> 
> This is a very impressive library ! I'm sure it will be a perfect library if I needed a Children's Choir in the future. Just for fun, I was thinking if it was possible to use something like _Melodyne_ to change the children's voices to adult voices via pitch, and formant editing the bounced audio of the choir track/s ?
> 
> OH.. and please, please .. don't make us wait too long for LASS 3.0



Thanks for the warm and kind words muziksculp!!

I'd think the idea of using Melodyne to make the kids sound like adults might be a cheat that may work in very limited circumstances... but my guess is it would be more of a cool effect than a true sounding adult choir.

Regarding LASS 3.0 and other libraries... we'll try not to make you all wait too long.

Thanks for your support.

Cheers,



Andrew K
Audiobro


----------



## quantum7 (Apr 19, 2018)

Thonex said:


> Hi, just chiming in now... it's been busy. Sorry if I only respond periodically.
> 
> Thanks for all the kind and warm words.
> 
> ...




Hey Andrew, do you have any more photos from the recording session that you can post? It's nice to see the awesome performers that will be all over my next album via Genesis.


----------



## Casiquire (Apr 19, 2018)

Thanks for the info! The Audiobro team is hands down the best in the classical instrument Kontakt library field so it's no stretch of the imagination that what we're hearing in demos doesn't scratch the surface.


----------



## quantum7 (Apr 19, 2018)

I can now say that Genesis’ engine/GUI is one of the best I’ve used to date in Kontakt. Really, really top notch and very thought out in its design and function.


----------



## zimm83 (Apr 19, 2018)

Thonex said:


> Thanks for the warm and kind words muziksculp!!
> 
> I'd think the idea of using Melodyne to make the kids sound like adults might be a cheat that may work in very limited circumstances... but my guess is it would be more of a cool effect than a true sounding adult choir.
> 
> ...


Hy congratulations for this library. Could you make it possible on your site to be able to pay via credit card ? I will never have a paypal account because i use e-cards only on the internet. 
Orchestral tools was like you one year ago, and now they added the credit card option. Would be great since i want lass 2.5 and this méga Genesis library, and of course Ladd. 
Please make it possible. Thanks from France.


----------



## C-Wave (Apr 20, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> Sounds amazing! nice one
> 
> -DJ


first look James?


----------



## Heinigoldstein (Apr 20, 2018)

It sounds very nice, but first and foremost I´m really happy about, that Audiobro developed a new GUI. I´m pretty sure, they wouldn't´t have done it only for a children's choir and a simple LASS update. So I´m expecting more to come from a company I always appreciated for their innovative concepts.
........AND......I really, really like the understatement of their marketing. Nothing like "We will announce the announcement of the 8th world wonder of sampling in 4 weeks"....... they just pop out of nothing with a great library.
I don´t need another choir in moment, but just this (and the auto-divisi) makes me want to buy it


----------



## pfmusic (Apr 20, 2018)

Listened to the demos and really impressed with the sound. On my to buy list now


----------



## richard kurek (Apr 20, 2018)

Pablocrespo said:


> Hi Andrew. Is there a chance we could stop being blacklisted? I think it’s a bit harsh to blacklist whole countries.
> 
> Thanks


have you tried VPN


----------



## C-Wave (Apr 20, 2018)

Heinigoldstein said:


> It sounds very nice, but first and foremost I´m really happy about, that Audiobro developed a new GUI. I´m pretty sure, they wouldn't´t have done it only for a children's choir and a simple LASS update. So I´m expecting more to come from a company I always appreciated for their innovative concepts.
> ........AND......I really, really like the understatement of their marketing. Nothing like "We will announce the announcement of the 8th world wonder of sampling in 4 weeks"....... they just pop out of nothing with a great library.
> I don´t need another choir in moment, but just this (and the auto-divisi) makes me want to buy it


I share the same sentiment.. I”m so hopeful the new engine will make it to LADD.


----------



## samphony (Apr 20, 2018)

babylonwaves said:


> doh! somebody gimme a good reason to buy another choir ... sounds lovely


You meant somebody give me a choir to buy Reason... :o)


----------



## damcry (Apr 20, 2018)

Downloading ...


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 20, 2018)

How long on the introductory offer?


----------



## axb312 (Apr 20, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> Sounds amazing! nice one
> 
> -DJ


Can we see your review?


----------



## zimm83 (Apr 20, 2018)

The videos should be published on Youtube. More viewers, more downoads.....Just a suggestion...


----------



## Henu (Apr 20, 2018)

Ok, I went through the demos again. Then I went through almost all of the videos. And the more I saw things in action, the more I became convinced of the sound and the usability. At some point, I couldn't get any more reasons to NOT to get this, so I told myself that I only buy it if this library has a "La"- syllable patch.

It had not _only_ that, but a dedicated "La-la" patch with round robins. Bought instantly.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Apr 20, 2018)

Seems like the good folk at AudioBro have found their template GUI that should (with slight alterations) work on other instrument sample sets in the future.

We all hope that they can soon (relativistically speaking - we all know that there are dog years and AudioBro years) have some more great libraries recorded to take advantage of this.

Good stuff.

.


----------



## ysnyvz (Apr 20, 2018)

Thonex said:


> Regarding LASS 3.0 and other libraries... we'll try not to make you all wait too long.


Hey Andrew. I want to buy your libraries but it seems you only accept Paypal as payment method. Problem is Paypal doesn't work in my country anymore. Any plans to accept credit card in your store?


----------



## Casiquire (Apr 20, 2018)

I second a good review from Daniel James


----------



## Henu (Apr 20, 2018)

Here's a really short review from me.

I've only scratched the surface within the last hour, but I find it hard to believe this library actually cost me only $ 299. For everything this is capable of and the gorgeous sound, playability and amazingly realistic sound included, I could easily see them asking double amount of money from this. The legatos are absolutely stunning, the girls sound like there are angels in my studio and everything is very intuitively designed with playability in mind.

I could write more, but I can't stop playing with this.  First impression, solid 9+/10!


----------



## Michel Simons (Apr 20, 2018)

Henu said:


> Here's a really short review from me.
> 
> I've only scratched the surface within the last hour, but I find it hard to believe this library actually cost me only $ 299. For everything this is capable of and the gorgeous sound, playability and amazingly realistic sound included, I could easily see them asking double amount of money from this. The legatos are absolutely stunning, the girls sound like there are angels in my studio and everything is very intuitively designed with playability in mind.
> 
> I could write more, but I can't stop playing with this.  First impression, solid 9+/10!



I should not read stuff like this...


----------



## Drundfunk (Apr 20, 2018)

Just bought it. Can't wait to use it. Now the only thing I have to figure out, is how I get people to invite me to dinner for the next two months


----------



## axb312 (Apr 20, 2018)

Would love to see more reviews and some comparisons with Arva.

Also how does Audiobro pricing work? I see a lot of products are discounted right now and an additional coupon was available during black Friday last year to lower these "sale" prices further. Can we expected the same this year and will the extended discount be usable for genesis as well?

How long will the current sale price last?


----------



## C-Wave (Apr 20, 2018)

axb312 said:


> Would love to see more reviews and some comparisons with Arva.
> 
> Also how does Audiobro pricing work? I see a lot of products are discounted right now and an additional coupon was available during black Friday last year to lower these "sale" prices further. Can we expected the same this year and will the extended discount be usable for genesis as well?
> 
> How long will the current sale price last?


Unless they are saying oherwise, these are standard prices made to look like specials. Their way of encouraging sales.


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 20, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> ... Just for fun, I was thinking if it was possible to use something like _Melodyne_ to change the children's voices to adult voices via pitch, and formant editing the bounced audio of the choir track/s ? ...


I love such cool ideas! Yeah, experiment!


----------



## George Bellas (Apr 20, 2018)

Absolutely stunning library and feature set.


----------



## Thonex (Apr 20, 2018)

Thanks for all the wonderful and kind feedback everyone!

Someone asked to post some pictures... I hadn't thought of that, so I decided to add a few session pictures to our site. This way you can better imagine where the beautiful voices are coming from. You can check them out here:

Genesis Session Pictures

Enjoy.

Cheers,

Andrew K
Audiobro


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 20, 2018)

Thonex said:


> Thanks for all the wonderful and kind feedback everyone!
> 
> Someone asked to post some pictures... I hadn't thought of that, so I decided to add a few session pictures to our site. This way you can better imagine where the beautiful voices are coming from. You can check them out here:
> 
> ...


I can imagine that u had a lot of fun during the recordings ... .


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 20, 2018)

Thonex said:


> Thanks for all the wonderful and kind feedback everyone!
> 
> Someone asked to post some pictures...



Very cool Andrew! Excellent to see more of the performers, and also to see you and Sebastian …. having not had past personal contact beyond e-mails and Forum.  

Regards,


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 20, 2018)

DMDComposer said:


> That look ahead feature is great.



Hmmmm. I called NI about this not too long ago, and the response I got is that Kontakt does not have a look ahead feature.

I watched the vid - almost seems like Kontakt is _quantizing_. Pretty cool nonetheless.


----------



## Thonex (Apr 20, 2018)

RiffWraith said:


> Hmmmm. I called NI about this not too long ago, and the response I got is that Kontakt does not have a look ahead feature.
> 
> I watched the vid - almost seems like Kontakt is _quantizing_. Pretty cool nonetheless.



You are correct, Kontakt doesn't have hooks from the DAWS to look into the future... actually it's not entirely their fault, The DAW companies need to give software hooks for developers to connect to.

For a more detailed walk-through of Look Ahead, check out this link:

http://audiobro.com/genesis-video-look-ahead-explained/

I hope this helps.

Cheers,

Andrew K
Auudiobro


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 20, 2018)

Thanks. I did watch the vid before I posted - so is it quantizing that is happening? B/c that is what it sound like. Whatever it is - it's pretty nifty.

Cheers.


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 20, 2018)

As for the look-ahead, seems that you set the midi offset for the whole track back, then the different articulations (syllables in this case) are then delayed by an amount that they themselves trigger. Sounds easy (if that's what's really going on) but probably long to implement. That feature would be awesome for all our different legato instruments.

Now that Audiobro is the first to implement it, I wonder who will be second?


----------



## quantum7 (Apr 20, 2018)

Thonex said:


> Thanks for all the wonderful and kind feedback everyone!
> 
> Someone asked to post some pictures... I hadn't thought of that, so I decided to add a few session pictures to our site. This way you can better imagine where the beautiful voices are coming from. You can check them out here:
> 
> ...




I was the one who asked- thank you very much for sharing those! For my past albums I've recorded string ensembles, bagpipe ensembles, diva sopranos, and many others, but writing for and then recording children's choirs have been the most challenging, but in the end, the most rewarding experiences of my music career.


----------



## constaneum (Apr 20, 2018)

i'm excited that LASS 3.0 is a confirmed announcement and it's currently work in progress. Would really love to see the auto-divisi feature in the update.


----------



## Trusong (Apr 20, 2018)

This is an awesome child choir library.


----------



## C-Wave (Apr 20, 2018)

Thonex said:


> Thanks for the warm and kind words muziksculp!!
> 
> I'd think the idea of using Melodyne to make the kids sound like adults might be a cheat that may work in very limited circumstances... but my guess is it would be more of a cool effect than a true sounding adult choir.
> 
> ...


Ok Andrew, thanks for restoring my faith back in you guys.. honestly after that long period of silence I was thinking... are they gone? apparently not, and that's good! Kudos on a wonderful library.
PS. Is it wishful thinking to hope that the new engine makes it into Ladd?


----------



## Casiquire (Apr 20, 2018)

C-Wave said:


> Ok Andrew, thanks for restoring my faith back in you guys.. honestly after that long period of silence I was thinking... are they gone? apparently not, and that's good! Kudos on a wonderful library.
> PS. Is it wishful thinking to hope that the new engine makes it into Ladd?



Audiobro is a team it's so easy to grow impatient with, there's a whole lot of "We're working on stuff behind the scenes but we can't tell you anything about it, sorryyyy" which is infuriating isn't it? Lol! But they hit it out of the park every time.


----------



## rJames (Apr 20, 2018)

GUI. ❤️


----------



## constaneum (Apr 20, 2018)

Casiquire said:


> Audiobro is a team it's so easy to grow impatient with, there's a whole lot of "We're working on stuff behind the scenes but we can't tell you anything about it, sorryyyy" which is infuriating isn't it? Lol! But they hit it out of the park every time.



They always tend to make you regret with what you've spent a day before with their majestically jaw dropping entrance !! Damn it Audiobro !!! AHAHAH


----------



## zimm83 (Apr 20, 2018)

constaneum said:


> i'm excited that LASS 3.0 is a confirmed announcement and it's currently work in progress. Would really love to see the auto-divisi feature in the update.



Yes LASS 3.0 with this new Large GUI....But when......???


----------



## star.keys (Apr 21, 2018)

Great library

LASS 3.0 will be an instant buy for me


----------



## constaneum (Apr 21, 2018)

I have a feeling it might be this year. Keeping my fingers crossed. Hehe


----------



## dxmachina (Apr 21, 2018)

Just wanted to pop in and say thanks for all the kind words. This library was truly a "labor of love" for us, and the warm reception here means more than I'll comfortably admit in a public forum. Ahem...
Also so grateful to hear there's some excitement for a new LASS update.



> Audiobro is a team it's so easy to grow impatient with, there's a whole lot of "We're working on stuff behind the scenes but we can't tell you anything about it, sorryyyy" which is infuriating isn't it? Lol! But they hit it out of the park every time.



Ha... we grow impatient with ourselves as well. Our wives may also be able to relate.

Happy weekend.

Regards,
Sebastian


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 21, 2018)

Great to see Genesis officially out, congrats guys!
Audiobro has one of the smartest VSTI implementation out there.
And this new engine kicks butt!
I have heard what comes next, and it will blow every other library in its category out of the water!!!


----------



## Batrawi (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## tav.one (Apr 21, 2018)

The Audiobro website is not loading for me (I've been trying since the day this thread was posted). Is it just me?


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 21, 2018)

Patrick de Caumette said:


> Great to see Genesis officially out, congrats guys!
> Audiobro has one of the smartest VSTI implementation out there.
> And this new engine kicks butt!
> I have heard what comes next, and it will blow every other library in its category out of the water!!!



So... What's Next ?


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 21, 2018)

Patrick de Caumette said:


> I have heard what comes next, and it will blow every other library in its category out of the water!!!


It's already ready? Awesome! Bring it on!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 21, 2018)

jamwerks said:


> It's already ready? Awesome! Bring it on!


didn't say that...


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 21, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> So... What's Next ?


my lips are sealed...


----------



## axb312 (Apr 21, 2018)

How many round robins do the Staccato articulations have?

Also, how many dynamic layers does this have?


----------



## quantum7 (Apr 21, 2018)

I don’t get why certain countries cannot log on to Audiobro? What countries and why?


----------



## zimm83 (Apr 21, 2018)

Patrick de Caumette said:


> Great to see Genesis officially out, congrats guys!
> Audiobro has one of the smartest VSTI implementation out there.
> And this new engine kicks butt!
> I have heard what comes next, and it will blow every other library in its category out of the water!!!


I agree with you. I don't know what's coming next, but when you see this new GUI and all the parameters that we can tweak....It' s like in LASS and LADD. It's sooooo deep, you can make out of it what YOU need how YOU want .
Can't wait for the next releases, glad to see Audiobro stepping into the future of VST. Because that's what it is : THE FUTURE OF VSTs !!!


----------



## tav.one (Apr 21, 2018)

quantum7 said:


> I don’t get why certain countries cannot log on to Audiobro? What countries and why?



You're right. I tried through US proxy and it opens.
Why would they block India? Don't they love more customers or do they think everyone here downloads the pirated versions? LOL


----------



## axb312 (Apr 21, 2018)

How many round robins do the Staccato articulations have?

Also, how many dynamic layers does this have? 

Does anybody know?


----------



## vicontrolu (Apr 21, 2018)

Patrick de Caumette said:


> I have heard what comes next, and it will blow every other library in its category out of the water!!!



Worth 10 thousand times more than the coolest cgi nosense cinematic empty teaser trailer companies like to do these days.


----------



## Batrawi (Apr 21, 2018)

quantum7 said:


> I don’t get why certain countries cannot log on to Audiobro? What countries and why?


Egypt's one of the countries ...
Not sure about the reason though, but if it's really to combat piracy then I think it would actually increase it !! Imagine all those sitting in these countries wanting to buy the product but they can't....and then one day found a pirated release...woudn't they be tempted?


----------



## dfhagai (Apr 21, 2018)

Israel is also blocked.
According to AUDIOBRO, we are all accused of being pirates.
I've bought LASS many years ago (on the pre-sail if I remember correctly), long before this dredfull policy.
Since judgment day, I can't even access the forum....

As a customer, I was never treated like this before or after....
Love LASS, and the guys there seems to be great, really hate their policy though...


----------



## tav.one (Apr 21, 2018)

This policy makes me want to never buy anything from them. I'd rather pay more to a developer who doesn't treat me like a thief.

BTW, the cracking people probably use a VPN or can circumvent geo-locks super easily. So they're turning away JUST the genuine customer with this policy.


----------



## Architekton (Apr 21, 2018)

Can someone explain why I cannot open audiobros site? :/


----------



## Thonex (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi everyone,

For anyone experiencing issues accessing our site, we've had security concerns that we had to address but we will be taking steps to make the site more widely available again. Please give us until Monday to address this since it is out of my control until then.

If after that you are still having issues, please contact us at info (at) audiobro (dot) com and we should be able to accommodate you.

Sorry for the inconvenience and thanks for your patience.

Cheers,

Andrew K
Audiobro


----------



## Steve Lum (Apr 21, 2018)

Man, this product is amazing (sorry to hear there are site issues for some because this is a must have). This morning I am replacing a set of phrases that were using Voxos Boys and... wow... even just simple vowels and such, there is so much control and then the deadly sound quality. Absolutely love the ability to set up KS for arts, mix, and ensemble. It makes me scratch my head that I haven't seen such an implementation before. It's brilliant.
Back to my choir of angels making hearts swell.


----------



## Casiquire (Apr 21, 2018)

Patrick de Caumette said:


> Great to see Genesis officially out, congrats guys!
> Audiobro has one of the smartest VSTI implementation out there.
> And this new engine kicks butt!
> I have heard what comes next, and it will blow every other library in its category out of the water!!!



Let's play a fun little game here in the forums, it'll be great! Here's how you play, just answer these questions as fast as you can without even thinking, go!

1. What's your favorite color?
2. How many days are there in a week?
3. What color is the sky?
4. What's Audiobro's next library?
5. What's your favorite season of the year?


----------



## axb312 (Apr 21, 2018)

Thonex said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> For anyone experiencing issues accessing our site, we've had security concerns that we had to address but we will be taking steps to make the site more widely available again. Please give us until Monday to address this since it is out of my control until then.
> 
> ...



Hi Andrew ,
How many round robins do the Staccato articulations have?

Also, how many dynamic layers does this have?


----------



## Thonex (Apr 21, 2018)

axb312 said:


> Hi Andrew ,
> How many round robins do the Staccato articulations have?
> 
> Also, how many dynamic layers does this have?



Hi axb312,

That's actually a good question with a 2 part answer. We have up to 4x RR on over 16 articulations and 3 dynamics layers where it counts. What does that mean? Well, actually, with syllables it's actually not very important to have round robins if you are trying to sound like a natural singer. For example, one would never typically sing the phrase "Sto Sto Sto Sto".... or "Kree kree kree kree". That would just sound weird and not natural linguistically or from a singing standpoint. Of more important for us was to get different length staccato syllables (long and short). However, "La la la la" is a very common and musical "round robin-able" articulation and therefore we do also have 4xRR on those. We also have 4xRR on 16 Prefix and suffix articulation.nbThat said, if you wanted even more variation on syllables you could use our Speed Control set to CC and ride it to you liking.

Sorry for the long answer.

I hope this helps.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## mobileavatar (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi,

The GUI and the new features are very convincing. Yet, if there could be more audio demos that show slightly drier sound (or closer mics) of the choir, then it will be easier to compare with other available children's choir library. IMHO, at the moment esp. the high-pitched melismas sound a bit "unnatural" (or even slightly synthesized).


----------



## Steve Martin (Apr 22, 2018)

being a choirmaster in my past this could be a handy instrument to create phrases for students to take home and practice parts. What about solfege? Should it be able to create phrases that use the doh, re,mi, fa, so, lah and ti sounds/words?

thanks,

Steve.


----------



## Batrawi (Apr 22, 2018)

Casiquire said:


> Let's play a fun little game here in the forums, it'll be great! Here's how you play, just answer these questions as fast as you can without even thinking, go!
> 
> 1. What's your favorite color?
> 2. How many days are there in a week?
> ...


LOL
...and here's how developers' typical answers would be (they are professionally trained)
______________________________
1. What's your favorite color?
_We have a wide variety of colours which you can blend the way you want and get a favourite colour_

2. How many days are there in a week?
_Up to 7 days_

3. What color is the sky?
_It has no specific color but it can reflect the ocean's color very well_

4. What's Audiobro's next library?
_it's the library following Genesis Children Choir_

5. What's your favorite season of the year?
_Please contact our support team_


----------



## Steve Martin (Apr 22, 2018)

By the way, Andrew, if I may compliment your work here - your library sounds absolutely beautiful!


----------



## markleake (Apr 22, 2018)

Well, I caved in.

Here's a track I created with the choir today. This is the famous hymn "A Mighty Fortress Is Our God", written by Martin Luther around 1527.
Any timing issues are my fault, as I didn't use a click track or quantize.


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 22, 2018)

This is going to make it hard for any other developer to release a new Vox library (or any library for that matter) that doesn't match this technology wise, or at least have some kind of useful sound or work flow innovation!


----------



## mobileavatar (Apr 22, 2018)

Thank you so much for the track!! It's beautiful. The legatos for the melismas sound quite natural, but when the choir moves to another syllable, sometimes it feels like it moves to another (acoustical) space altogether, e.g. 1:21 (the shift from "ee" to eh" suddenly becomes quite/too airy.), and similar shifts keep reappearing. I wonder how easy it is to make the space more consistent with editing?


----------



## markleake (Apr 22, 2018)

mobileavatar said:


> Thank you so much for the track!! It's beautiful. The legatos for the melismas sound quite natural, but when the choir moves to another syllable, sometimes it feels like it moves to another (acoustical) space altogether, e.g. 1:21 (the shift from "ee" to eh" suddenly becomes quite/too airy.), and similar shifts keep reappearing. I wonder how easy it is to make the space more consistent with editing?


Thanks. The legatos are indeed beautiful. The main difficulty I notice was some volume inconsistencies I couldn't iron out. It may be just how I am using it, as it was my first attempt using the library. I had mod wheel mostly low to mid, so that range could need some minor volume leveling by the developer. Or it could just be because I didn't quantize.

The EE and EH you notice could be some automation I got a bit wrong. I notice those vowles come in a bit strong sometimes, and then dial back. I think that was me doing something dodgy with automation that I forgot to fix.

I'm sure I could get it better if I spent more time on it.


----------



## axb312 (Apr 22, 2018)

Thonex said:


> Hi axb312,
> 
> That's actually a good question with a 2 part answer. We have up to 4x RR on over 16 articulations and 3 dynamics layers where it counts. What does that mean? Well, actually, with syllables it's actually not very important to have round robins if you are trying to sound like a natural singer. For example, one would never typically sing the phrase "Sto Sto Sto Sto".... or "Kree kree kree kree". That would just sound weird and not natural linguistically or from a singing standpoint. Of more important for us was to get different length staccato syllables (long and short). However, "La la la la" is a very common and musical "round robin-able" articulation and therefore we do also have 4xRR on those. We also have 4xRR on 16 Prefix and suffix articulation.nbThat said, if you wanted even more variation on syllables you could use our Speed Control set to CC and ride it to you liking.
> 
> ...



So volume modulation is mostly via a volume envelope of some Sort on the same sample?

Isn't this a bit unnatural? Doeant the same syllable sound different if sung soft or loud?

Is La the only syllable with a staccato articulation?


----------



## mobileavatar (Apr 22, 2018)

markleake said:


> The EE and EH you notice could be some automation I got a bit wrong. I notice those vowles come in a bit strong sometimes, and then dial back. I think that was me doing something dodgy with automation that I forgot to fix.



Yes, that's how I felt: the attacks of those vowels do come in quite strong (maybe it's an "after-effect" of the long melismas(?)). But I really appreciate your track, the rawer it is, the more revealing it serves, as it will be the way how we will start off with the library.


----------



## star.keys (Apr 22, 2018)

Bought the library... Stunning sound and features. Good work


----------



## gjelul (Apr 22, 2018)

Really like what I see / hear. 

Do appreciate also the fact that there is no non-sense 'we're conquering the world as the best library ever made with 499 kids singing in unison in the biggest church ever built by human kind captured by 66 microphone positions.'

Looking forward to having the new GUI implemented if a LASS 3.0 is in the works - instant upgrade buy for me.

Congrats to Audiobro!


----------



## JonSolo (Apr 22, 2018)

Wow. I am about to be in big trouble!


----------



## Batrawi (Apr 23, 2018)

Thonex said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> For anyone experiencing issues accessing our site, we've had security concerns that we had to address but we will be taking steps to make the site more widely available again. Please give us until Monday to address this since it is out of my control until then.
> 
> ...



Site's up here (Egypt)
Many thanks Andrew

Quick question:
-Is LASS 3 gonna be a new library?
-Or is it rather an update to 2.5?

I'm just thinking if it's a good move to purchase 2.5 now that it's on sale and then upgrade to LASS 3

Or just save for LASS 3 if it will be a new library


----------



## Casiquire (Apr 23, 2018)

Batrawi said:


> Site's up here (Egypt)
> Many thanks Andrew
> 
> Quick question:
> ...



From my read, it sounds like an update with new samples.


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 23, 2018)

As for LASS, I don't see how they could reuse any of the previous legato. Things have changed a lot in the past few years. They would know how to do much better now (recording and editing).


----------



## Casiquire (Apr 23, 2018)

jamwerks said:


> As for LASS, I don't see how they could reuse any of the previous legato. Things have changed a lot in the past few years. They would know how to do much better now (recording and editing).



While this is true, the legato in LASS is still fantastic. Changing the legato would really be changing the whole library. Maybe a new legato type or two, such as "fast" and "slurred" which would enable better runs and quick passages


----------



## JonSolo (Apr 23, 2018)

This is...the best....ever...children's choir

Somebody put a period on that sentence above.


----------



## Batrawi (Apr 23, 2018)

JonSolo said:


> This is...the best....ever...children's choir.


There you go


----------



## Batrawi (Apr 23, 2018)

Casiquire said:


> From my read, it sounds like an update with new samples.





jamwerks said:


> As for LASS, I don't see how they could reuse any of the previous legato. Things have changed a lot in the past few years. They would know how to do much better now (recording and editing).



I have these two thoughts in my head which makes the decision hard for me whether to get 2.5 now. I contacted AB directly but they were not able to provide much details. Their reply implied though that it is rather an update date...but who knows if it will also include new samples


----------



## Thonex (Apr 23, 2018)

Batrawi said:


> I have these two thoughts in my head which makes the decision hard for me whether to get 2.5 now. I contacted AB directly but they were not able to provide much details. Their reply implied though that it is rather an update date...but who knows if it will also include new samples



We don't like talking about releases before they are ready because things can change so easily... but there will also be new samples and articulations in future versions of LASS. That's all we'll say for now. But thanks for your continued interest. 


Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Batrawi (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks again Andrew

We also like to be surprised and that's enough info already just to know if buying current LASS version is the right starting point


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi Andrew,

Looking forward to use LASS 3.0 

It would be great if *LASS 3.0* was much easier, and faster to setup for divisi work, right out of the box, and has a great, and intuitive overall user interface, and logical system that makes using it a breeze compared to LASS 2.5, I find setting up LASS 2.5 and older versions with ARC, not the most direct and intuitive system to work with. (Just my opinion). 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Casiquire (Apr 24, 2018)

Thonex said:


> We don't like talking about releases before they are ready because things can change so easily... but there will also be new samples and articulations in future versions of LASS. That's all we'll say for now. But thanks for your continued interest.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> ...



Thanks for the info, that's great news! I'm not sure if this has been addressed already or not, but I would very much be in favor of 3.0 being a free update, that's just my totally unbiased opinion lol.


----------



## Theodor Andrews (Apr 24, 2018)

This library is so amazing! The sound, engine, legato transitions... So great! I don't find anything to complain about. Besides Dominus my future go-to choir library.
And I can't wait for LASS 3 too


----------



## tav.one (Apr 24, 2018)

Site is working here as well, thanks.

The choir is stunning, Wow!.
I'm in talks for a feature about a female figure (includes her childhood) so Genesis Choir will be the first thing I'll grab for the project.

When does the spring sale end @Thonex ?


----------



## Batrawi (Apr 24, 2018)

tav.one said:


> When does the spring sale end @Thonex ?



I asked AB about this and they advised that it is still ongoing and no end date announced yet...so maybe you have enough time to make your decision


----------



## JT (Apr 24, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> Hi Andrew,
> 
> Looking forward to use LASS 3.0
> 
> ...


I also hope for a more intuitive GUI. Honestly, I rarely use LASS anymore simply for the reason that other string libraries are easier to use for me. ARC just isn't my cup of tea.


----------



## axb312 (Apr 24, 2018)

I would love to see some detailed, lengthy video reviews of this...

Hope Audiobro can keep the intro price up till some of these are up.....


----------



## shakuman (Apr 24, 2018)

Wow! it sounds awesome..


----------



## Mucusman (Apr 24, 2018)

axb312 said:


> I would love to see some detailed, lengthy video reviews of this...



I feel that the videos Audiobro already has up are quite comprehensive and instructional as to how the VST works, how it sounds, and what it can do. I'm already committed to purchasing it based on my viewings of these videos (just waiting for a few more pennies to be freed up). 

After purchasing, I _may _work at putting together a walk-through of my own, but time will tell. 

I have Soundiron's Mercury Elements (boys' choir), which has its strengths (and in certain situations sounds great), but Genesis looks to take what I have to a whole other level. I have a choir piece already written; I can't wait to see how it sounds using Genesis Children's Choir.


----------



## axb312 (Apr 24, 2018)

Mucusman said:


> I feel that the videos Audiobro already has up are quite comprehensive and instructional as to how the VST works, how it sounds, and what it can do. I'm already committed to purchasing it based on my viewings of these videos (just waiting for a few more pennies to be freed up).
> 
> After purchasing, I _may _work at putting together a walk-through of my own, but time will tell.
> 
> I have Soundiron's Mercury Elements (boys' choir), which has its strengths (and in certain situations sounds great), but Genesis looks to take what I have to a whole other level. I have a choir piece already written; I can't wait to see how it sounds using Genesis Children's Choir.



Mainly interested in knowing how it compares to Arva...


----------



## Casiquire (Apr 24, 2018)

JT said:


> I also hope for a more intuitive GUI. Honestly, I rarely use LASS anymore simply for the reason that other string libraries are easier to use for me. ARC just isn't my cup of tea.



I never understand this, the ARC isn't necessary to use the library at all. Patches can be loaded and used like any other library. I do like the Genesis layout a lot though and it would be quite welcome in LASS


----------



## reutunes (Apr 24, 2018)

I've had this choir for a few days. I know some people are waiting for the reviews, but quite frankly it's *stunning* both in sound and execution. I was going to review it for the Samplecast but since there's almost nothing negative I can say about it, I'm posting here to let people know that it's well worth the price.

Audiobro have already put together some brilliant and comprehensive walk-through videos so do check those out if you're on the fence. Any specific questions please fire away (and include my handle in the questions so I can see them).


----------



## eli0s (Apr 25, 2018)

@reutunes , I'd very much like to know how good the word building capabilities of the library are, and how well of an actual text can produce.

Does combining vowels with consonants really work in producing life-like results?
I find the dedicated "Phrase Building" video alarmingly lacking practical examples on the particular subject.

Can you make a short review/demonstration of the library singing a simple text, just a few real words in acapella?

Thank you,

Elias


----------



## Simon Ravn (Apr 25, 2018)

This is amazing! Can't wait to do something with this, sounds very inspirational and well recorded. Plus the tech that went into this seems so well thought out and executed.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Apr 25, 2018)

Waiting for this to download after grabbing it with LADD Drums (I now own everything by Audiobro!). Sounds stunning from the demos so looking forward to playing with it.


----------



## axb312 (Apr 25, 2018)

reutunes said:


> I've had this choir for a few days. I know some people are waiting for the reviews, but quite frankly it's *stunning* both in sound and execution. I was going to review it for the Samplecast but since there's almost nothing negative I can say about it, I'm posting here to let people know that it's well worth the price.
> 
> Audiobro have already put together some brilliant and comprehensive walk-through videos so do check those out if you're on the fence. Any specific questions please fire away (and include my handle in the questions so I can see them).



I'd be interested in knowing how it compares to Arva, which seemed to be the top pick for a children's choir so far....


----------



## pulsedownloader (Apr 25, 2018)

axb312 said:


> I'd be interested in knowing how it compares to Arva, which seemed to be the top pick for a children's choir so far....



Can only compare it to the 8Dio children's choir Liberis (which used to have a lot of noise in it making it unusable, but the updated version was better). Will update shortly!


----------



## reddognoyz (Apr 25, 2018)

reutunes said:


> I've had this choir for a few days. I know some people are waiting for the reviews, but quite frankly it's *stunning* both in sound and execution.



I agree, it's the most fluid legato I've used and the autodivisi is next generation. In use it's as simple or as deep as you'd care to make it. I wanted to see how it sounded it it's driest setting and it really holds up.

I would hope that LASS 3 will be the next step with this and I would be happy to hear the sample set they have reimagined in this awesome, groundbreaking engine.


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 25, 2018)

Hopefully the new gui will have advanced articulation control similar to what is possible on a SF gui.


----------



## reddognoyz (Apr 25, 2018)

jamwerks said:


> Hopefully the new gui will have advanced articulation control similar to what is possible on a SF gui.


It has a very comprehensive and flexible articulation switcher( keys and cc's). The Switcher will also allow you to change ensemble configs and mixes. It can also be set up as a conditional switcher. for example a keyswitch AND a key velocity to trigger different switches


----------



## reddognoyz (Apr 25, 2018)

I opened it up in VEP and it's the new larger Kontakt GUI, which is great but I can't find the midi channel indicator, it's not in the usual location...?


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 25, 2018)

reddognoyz said:


> I opened it up in VEP and it's the new larger Kontakt GUI, which is great but I can't find the midi channel indicator, it's not in the usual location...?


I think you click on the l'info button right in the middle?


----------



## Batrawi (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm thankful for this post! It's like it has bridged between myself (and other potential customers here apparently) and Audiobro after many years of admiring their products without being able to purchase any due to the website access issues for some countries back then...
Now that the connection has been revived, I am proudly purchasing LASS eventhough I'm aware that it may be outdated compared to the modern contender strings libraries available nowadays of which I already have few...So I actually may not be needing LASS for what it is now, but I'm definitely getting it for what it's gonna be with the coming update that I've sensed already when I saw Audiobro's new ground breaking technology (eventhough I'm not even interested in choirs). This assured me that LASS is a "sleeping king" who's gonna comeback hard...so you better ally now!


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 25, 2018)

LASS may be old but it's far from outdated. Still has some of the best legato and the most flexible sound around. Can be as big or small as you want. Want a small section playing like in a small studio for a pop song? or maybe a lush 16 piece violin section recorded in a concert hall. LASS can do both as long as you're willing to roll up your sleeves a bit with it. The only thing I miss about LASS is a few more articulations.

I think it's GUI and workflow has scared some people off but if they update LASS with this newer engine/GUI and with more samples, it'll be hard to beat.


----------



## Batrawi (Apr 25, 2018)

prodigalson said:


> Still has some of the best legato and the most flexible sound around.


Agree with everything you said except this. Probably this statement is true for Port. and Gliss. legatos but not for normal/standard legato (which is the most important one IMO)....the bar is really raised for standard legatos nowadays (Cinematic Studio rings a bell)...and you can see how developers are keenly capturing every millisecond of this transition and polishing it by removing any bumpness/noises etc..and even giving you control over its speed to make it as lyrical as possible...This is really where I'm hoping LASS would improve in addition to revisiting the tuning of some samples which (from many opinions) didn't turn to be practical as intended...Other than that, I agree that LASS is timeless and elite in its innovation since day one, but not 100% in terms of how it was sampled & put together


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 25, 2018)

Batrawi said:


> Agree with everything you said except this. Probably this statement is true for Port. and Gliss. legatos but not for normal/standard legato (which is the most important one IMO)....the bar is really raised for standard legatos nowadays (Cinematic Studio rings a bell)...and you can see how developers are keenly capturing every millisecond of this transition and polishing it by removing any bumpness/noises etc..and even giving you control over its speed to make it as lyrical as possible...This is really where I'm hoping LASS would improve in addition to revisiting the tuning of some samples which (from many opinions) didn't turn to be practical as intended...Other than that, I agree that LASS is timeless and elite in its innovation since day one, but not 100% in terms of how it was sampled & put together



Well, I did say “some” of the best legato not THE best. CSS is maybe the only library I own that I would put ahead of it. That said, I still find myself reaching for LASS specifically for legato, especially the sordinos


----------



## constaneum (Apr 25, 2018)

actually, i dont really find LASS too difficult to use. It's basically up to you. If you want ultimate realism, then there are lots of CC you'll need to tweak (Vibrato, Dynamics, Expression, Portamento / Slide speed and etc). If you don't really need or don't even bother tweaking heaps of those, then a basic dynamic/expression control should do the work. I don't really bother using the stage and color. The shorts still sound amazingly good. I find it blends nicely with lots of other string libraries, probably because of its thinner sound (not as thick as CS2 or Adagio).


----------



## fiestared (Apr 25, 2018)

Thonex Audiobro
Hi,
Congrats for your excellent Genesis lib... I'm sorry to insist, is it possible to know how long this "$299"special price will be available ? Thanks


----------



## Thonex (Apr 29, 2018)

fiestared said:


> Thonex Audiobro
> Hi,
> Congrats for your excellent Genesis lib... I'm sorry to insist, is it possible to know how long this "$299"special price will be available ? Thanks


Hi fiestared,

Sorry for the late response. We don't have an end date set yet. If you have concerns about missing out on anything, email us and we'll take care of you. You can email us at *info (at) Audiobro (dot) com. 
*
I hope this helps. 

Cheers,

Andrew k
Audiobro


----------



## lucky909091 (Apr 29, 2018)

Oh man, what a great library did you develop here?
I love this one.


----------



## eli0s (Apr 29, 2018)

@Thonex , I've just purchased the library and try to figure my way around. Very pleased so far.

One question though, I can't find any way to pronounce *"b"*, there isn't a *"b"* consonant that I can use. The only syllables that contain *"b"* are "*B*ee" and "*B*ro". There are many instances that a *"b"* consonant is necessary. like in "sa*ba*oth" or "*ba*tman"  Any hints or workarounds on that?

Thank you,

Elias


----------



## constaneum (Apr 29, 2018)

the stage and reverb reminds me of LASS' ARC but it's for sure an improved version of LASS' stage. nice.


----------



## axb312 (Apr 29, 2018)

Hanu_H said:


> Wow, this sounds amazing and the engine looks great. No need for a childrens choir at the moment, I am also waiting for the brass and woodwinds.
> 
> 
> I think the difference in Audiobros libraries is that you get real divisi instead of just another voice on the same samples. They have recorded 4 sections for this library so when you push one key they all sing in unison. Pushing two keys splits the sections etc. If you have a huge choir recorded and then play some chords with it, that makes a unrealisticly big choir. With this you have the same amount of singers with the chords.
> ...


Have there been any hints that brass and woodwinds are coming up? Any idea when?

@Thonex


----------



## Casiquire (Apr 30, 2018)

constaneum said:


> the stage and reverb reminds me of LASS' ARC but it's for sure an improved version of LASS' stage. nice.



It's a clear modernization of the same concept and on excited you see how it applies to LASS. Are there "colors" in this library as well?


----------



## constaneum (Apr 30, 2018)

Casiquire said:


> It's a clear modernization of the same concept and on excited you see how it applies to LASS. Are there "colors" in this library as well?



I didn't come across any colour but instead they have various reverb types.


----------



## Douglas Romayne (May 1, 2018)

Just gorgeous! I'm so happy to see Audiobro continuing to make great libs and even happier to hear there is a LASS 3.0 on the way. LASS continues to be an integral part of every project I work on.


----------



## Casiquire (May 2, 2018)

Douglas Romayne said:


> Just gorgeous! I'm so happy to see Audiobro continuing to make great libs and even happier to hear there is a LASS 3.0 on the way. LASS continues to be an integral part of every project I work on.



Same!


----------



## shakuman (May 2, 2018)

Douglas Romayne said:


> Just gorgeous! I'm so happy to see Audiobro continuing to make great libs and even happier to hear there is a LASS 3.0 on the way. LASS continues to be an integral part of every project I work on.



Same here..


----------



## Heinigoldstein (May 2, 2018)

Douglas Romayne said:


> Just gorgeous! I'm so happy to see Audiobro continuing to make great libs and even happier to hear there is a LASS 3.0 on the way. LASS continues to be an integral part of every project I work on.


Yep !


----------



## Mucusman (May 2, 2018)

I've spent several hours so far with Genesis Children's choir, and here are some of my observations so far:

*Pros:*

Sound quality. (Across most of the playable range, the notes are great. I'd say the lowest couple of notes C2/D2 and the very highest (C5) sound a bit synthy, but the rest are fantastic and play realistically.)

Auto Divisi. Very fun to play and wonderfully sounding in real time. There are times certain singers/sections stand out and the tone/color differences in each of the sections are wonderful to have access to. It's not all marketing hype saying you are getting "four choirs in one." 

Dynamic range. The dynamic range (using the default is CC1, usually one's mod wheel) is smooth and truly dynamic. 

Very easy to use interface. (It's fairly intuitive, but it does help to consult the (well-written) manual at times to understand some of the nuances behind some of the settings.)

Low CPU usage. Using the main presets (not the provided low-RAM usages ones), I've not had any problems with CPU spikes or the like.

Clean close-mic sound: Yes, many of the presets have generous amounts of reverb added in. However, one can de-select the default "mix" mic position, enable the close mics, and deselect all FX. There is still a bit of room reverb captured in these samples, but now one can begin to bring in any desired reverb or effects to taste within or outside of Genesis. The shorts are further helped in this regard by selecting "short" on the main page. 

Melisma: I fell in love with this feature in Eduardo Tarilonte's Mystica Female Chamber Choir, and it works so well here, too. 

*Cons:*

Replacing NKIs for a part already written. The manual advises using the more CPU/RAM instensive "Pro" patches after parts are finally sketched out using the other, more general patches, when one is ready to finally record or bounce a part. However, as far as I can tell, all of one's settings are reset once you replace your "sketching" NKI with one of the "Pro" patches/NKIs. Doing so for four (or more) tracks gets rather tedious, once one has to replace phrases, parts, mic positions, etc. (I guess a template could be created, if one finds favorite mic positions and the like, which would save time in this situation.)

GUI size flexibility. Not sure whether this is Kontakt issue or not, but while the large GUI is sometimes a blessing, other times I wish I could shrink the size of the VI and see just part of the instrument, and not the whole thing (which takes up half of my screen). I haven't figured out how to do that, if at all possible.

*Overall:*

This is a very good sounding and well designed tool, that is very deep in its feature set and tweakability. The attention to usability and playabilty is excellent, from the GUI to even the clarity of the PDF manual. As you can tell, I'm pleased.

I'm still hoping to get out a video soon demonstrating how it sounds in different situations. And no, I don't have Arva, so I cannot compare or contrast Genesis Children's Choir to that product.

*Audio Sample:*

Here is a small MP3 that shows, in order:

1. Staccato with close mics, no internal or external effects or reverb
2. Sustain with close mics, no internal or external effects or reverb (legato & melisma used)
3. Short dressed cue with single basic patch of Divisi choir oo's (mix mics w/default reverb, no dynamics w/mod wheel), piano, bass, and Bohemian violin. Some slight EQ changes to choir, bass, & piano.


----------



## lp59burst (May 2, 2018)

axb312 said:


> How many round robins do the Staccato articulations have?
> 
> Also, how many dynamic layers does this have?
> 
> Does anybody know?


Many...mAny...maNy...manY... 

and...

Many... Many...Many...Many

Respectively...


----------



## Fab (May 2, 2018)

wow, sounds great


----------



## George Bellas (May 3, 2018)

Thank you for taking the time to share your detailed thoughts and experiences with the library, Mucusman. Much appreciated.


----------



## reutunes (May 3, 2018)

This week's Samplecast has a big(ish) review of the choir. Spoiler alert: it's great!


----------



## jamwerks (May 3, 2018)

reutunes said:


> This week's Sample cast...


There's a dedicated section for reviews...


----------



## reutunes (May 3, 2018)

jamwerks said:


> There's a dedicated section for reviews...


I didn't see you jumping on @Mucusman when he posted his thoughts above. I realise this is a commercial announcement thread so I'm "announcing" that I think this "commercial" product is pretty great. The original thread wasn't even started by Audiobro so I don't think I'm stepping on any toes here.


----------



## markleake (May 3, 2018)

The original thread was started in the Sample Talk area and moved here for some reason, so I think you're safe.


----------



## jamwerks (May 3, 2018)

reutunes said:


> I didn't see you jumping on @Mucusman when he posted his thoughts above. I realise this is a commercial announcement thread so I'm "announcing" that I think this "commercial" product is pretty great. The original thread wasn't even started by Audiobro so I don't think I'm stepping on any toes here.


I'm not jumping on anyone, but that's where you're supposed to be posting your reviews. These threads are for conversation. Haven't you already been told this many times?


----------



## reutunes (May 3, 2018)

jamwerks said:


> I'm not jumping on anyone, but that's where you're supposed to be posting your reviews. These threads are for conversation. Haven't you already been told this many times?


A conversation? Great... let's chat!
I think this choir is pretty great, what do you reckon?


----------



## axb312 (May 3, 2018)

reutunes posted a review of Genesis Choir and some other useful stuff in a thread about Genesis Choir...whats the problem?


----------



## Batrawi (May 4, 2018)

jamwerks said:


> There's a dedicated section for reviews...


I think the purpose of the reviews section is mainly to make references more "tidy" for the members (didn't read the relevant rules honestly so maybe I'm wrong)?
At the end of the day, a review is technically no different from one's simple opinion being posted here...in fact, reviews usally tend to be more unbiased.. so no harm in these unless the original poster just don't want them in his/her post


----------



## Will Blackburn (May 5, 2018)

Can you adjust attack release between syllables? The transitions do pop out quite abruptly although i guess in a busy mix it would be harder to notice.


----------



## Thonex (May 5, 2018)

Hi folks,

Many thanks for all the warm and kind words about Genesis. It was a labor of love... for sure!!

Please, for those of you who have purchased Genesis and have use-related questions, please ask us on our support forums here: http://www.audiobro.com/forums . It's too difficult for us to be monitoring all the public threads for support.

That said, I'd like to answer a couple of questions on here that I noticed.



wcb123 said:


> Can you adjust attack release between syllables? The transitions do pop out quite abruptly although i guess in a busy mix it would be harder to notice.



The Genesis transitions are very smooth... unless perhaps you are not articulating them correctly? However, if you find they may be jumping out more than you'd like, you can open the Phrase Editor (upper left triangle next to the word phrase) and adjust the legato transition volume knob. This knob (along with all the articulation volume knobs) is MIDI automatable... so you can ride the transitions to add even more expressive control.









@ whoever asked about the "B" pitchless articulation... we did not include every lingual articulation because that went beyond the scope of this library. It's not intended to write real language phrases with perfect pronunciation. More of a simple latin based phonetics/scoring/production set. With regards to the "B", interesting story.... the "B" sound is not actually "pitchless"... if you say "B" without any underlying tone, you will get a "Buh" sound... and the "uh" portion definitely has pitch and tone properties. We found the "P" sound was so close to what a pitchless B would be, that that sufficed for us. So, to properly record just a "B" sound, we would have had to record, Bah, Beh, Bee, Boh, Boo for every note with every ensemble. Those kinds of changes would have dramatically raised the cost of the library for a quite unnoticable-in-context improvement. We had to draw the line somewhere 

I hope this helps.


Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## axb312 (May 6, 2018)

Thonex said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Many thanks for all the warm and kind words about Genesis. It was a labor of love... for sure!!
> 
> ...



Hey ,

Why do I get a message saying this board has no forums? Thought I could go through some of the posts to gather some more user feedback....


----------



## colony nofi (May 6, 2018)

axb312 said:


> Hey ,
> 
> Why do I get a message saying this board has no forums? Thought I could go through some of the posts to gather some more user feedback....


You need to register/login. Then all will be revealed


----------



## axb312 (May 7, 2018)

colony nofi said:


> You need to register/login. Then all will be revealed



Need a serial number to register...do you have a spare one ?


----------



## Batrawi (May 7, 2018)

axb312 said:


> Thought I could go through some of the posts to gather some more user feedback





axb312 said:


> Need a serial number to register...do you have a spare one ?



You need to buy the product first so that you can access their forums and gather users feedback so that you can buy the product


----------



## paularthur (May 14, 2018)

is this recorded in the same place as LASS?


----------



## Bill the Lesser (May 20, 2018)

This is the prettiest choir sound ever! Have maybe 5 different choirs, but nothing as lovely as this, or that can stand up very forward in a mix. I have the new Hollywood Choirs available on the Cloud and it's remarkable for its in-your-face sound, but also very far from sweet. Call me old fashioned, but Genesis just calms my squirming soul.

Spring sale going on now, maybe I'll bite. Was saving my nickels hoping for a Cubase 9.5 sale this summer, but now it looks like Steinberg is pushing farther afield on its sales (ie Nuendo this month). So maybe I'll pick up Genesis instead, since rationalization is central to my sample buying decisions.


----------



## Mucusman (May 20, 2018)

Yes @Bill the Lesser the more I spend time with this library, the more I like it. Very inspiring. I just moments ago laid down some basic chords with the library and laid a mellow NI Rounds sequence underneath it, and it's lovely.

And no @paularthur I'm pretty sure this choir library was recorded in Europe, not in the same hall as LASS.


----------



## jamwerks (May 20, 2018)

Just purchased, and must say it sounds better than on the videos. Extraordinary library!


----------



## babylonwaves (May 20, 2018)

jamwerks said:


> Just purchased, and must say it sounds better than on the videos. Extraordinary library!


it is a fantastic library and so much fun to jam with.


----------



## Thonex (May 29, 2018)

Mucusman said:


> Yes @Bill the Lesser the more I spend time with this library, the more I like it. Very inspiring. I just moments ago laid down some basic chords with the library and laid a mellow NI Rounds sequence underneath it, and it's lovely.
> 
> And no @paularthur I'm pretty sure this choir library was recorded in Europe, not in the same hall as LASS.



Yes... Mucusman is correct. It was recorded in Budapest.

Thanks for the warm and kind words!!
Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Garry (Jun 1, 2018)

Just picked this up - oh wow, this is good!!!! Congratulations Audiobro - new standard set!


----------



## Kony (Jun 1, 2018)

Garry said:


> Just picked this up - oh wow, this is good!!!! Congratulations Audiobro - new standard set!


This is a great library from what I can see, but do you mind if I ask what made you choose this one over Dominus?


----------



## Garry (Jun 2, 2018)

Kony said:


> This is a great library from what I can see, but do you mind if I ask what made you choose this one over Dominus?


Sure - several reasons really. First, the quality is just so good, and also the playability with the auto divisi and look ahead. Second, it fits well into my palette, as it complements Albion & Tundra to do soft/intimate. Third, I plan to get an adult choir to complement Ark2, for which I’m holding out for Black Friday (very much not soft/intimate!). By then, there may be 2 options for an adult choir I’m considering: Dominus and Spitfire’s Eric Whitacre library if it’s out by then. If Dominus is better than Spitfire’s, then I’ll go with it, but I have a feeling the Spitfire library will be amazing, but I’m not going to wait for ever - Black Friday is my deadline for it!


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 2, 2018)

I'm hoping Audiobro will quickly do 2 more choirs (adult male & female) with matching arts. That would be awesome!


----------



## JonSolo (Jun 2, 2018)

jamwerks said:


> I'm hoping Audiobro will quickly do 2 more choirs (adult male & female) with matching arts. That would be awesome!


Yes!!!!! What a fantastic thought!



Kony said:


> This is a great library from what I can see, but do you mind if I ask what made you choose this one over Dominus?


I know this was directed to someone else, but other than the "intimacy" aspect, Dominus does not have much in common with Genesis. I have both. 

On the technical end, Dominus takes some work to really get good results, but the payoff is worth it for sure. Genesis is a little easier to get about, but in both cases I think it is just a workflow situation. The more I get to know both, they are likely to get easier.


----------



## mojamusic (Jun 26, 2018)

Can anyone compare Genesis to VOXOS? I've been drooling over VOXOS for several years but was never able to justify the price in my budget. Now however the price is much more affordable but... there's competition. 

Sound wise, the VOXOS demos still move me more than the Genesis demos. Any thoughts?


----------



## ChristianM (Jul 3, 2018)

I bought Genesis tonight.
I am seduced by the charm of this library


----------



## marmalade haze (Jul 6, 2018)

I also love this library. Great sound, flexible with tons of options.


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 7, 2018)

Can't wait for their next offering! Brass? WW?


----------



## JonSolo (Jul 8, 2018)

If they did a full choir using this interface, I would LOVE it.

Oh, and Brass would be a fantastic offering.


----------



## ptram (Aug 17, 2018)

I was not looking for children choirs, and had ignored this new choir. But it is a great hope for something new – a classical-sounding choir, easy to control and make singing.

Judging from the demos and walkaround, the sound of this children choir is what I expect for the German/Austro-Hungarian tradition: perfect pitch, delicate and nuanced timbre. The word builder, with phonems chained in a clever way, seems how a word builder should have been done.

I guess this is the first in a full choir collection to come. The final price of the full choir seems to be going to be an heavy one. Any chance a future bundle will make the individual components cost less? Will there be price reductions for owners of Genesis, when purchasing the full bundle including the adult voices?

(How can the adult voices be named? Adam and Eve? Sky and Earth? Fire and Water?)

Paolo


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 17, 2018)

JonSolo said:


> If they did a full choir using this interface, I would LOVE it.
> 
> Oh, and Brass would be a fantastic offering.



Yeah, surprised they haven't put out LA Scoring Brass (or something along those lines..) 

Also hoping they update LADD with a usable GUI like this... It sounds amazing, but the UI's claustrophobic and a bit confusing...


----------



## Mike Fox (Sep 9, 2018)

I already have Liberis, but I kind of have a love/hate relationship with that library for several reasons.

How is the noise floor with Genesis? Any background hiss?


----------



## Theodor Andrews (Sep 10, 2018)

Mike Fox said:


> I already have Liberis, but I kind of have a love/hate relationship with that library for several reasons.
> 
> How is the noise floor with Genesis? Any background hiss?


No.  Liberis is really noisy


----------



## Icecreamvan (Sep 15, 2018)

lovely


----------



## mojamusic (Sep 29, 2018)

Can anyone compare Genesis to VOXOS? I've been drooling over VOXOS for several years, but I love Audio Bro overall approach to sample libraries.

Any thoughts?


----------



## JonSolo (Sep 29, 2018)

mojamusic said:


> Can anyone compare Genesis to VOXOS? I've been drooling over VOXOS for several years, but I love Audio Bro overall approach to sample libraries.
> 
> Any thoughts?


My thoughts are that they do not compare. Genesis is a children's library. It has girls and boys. Voxos does have a boy's choir as part of it, but it is a more extensive library in terms of general use. 

I am with you on Genesis. The approach to this library is fantastic, and if they do an "adult" version in the same manner, I am ALL IN. Just really good.

And a footnote...I do not own VOXOS but have been in a few studios and used it a few times over the years.


----------



## X-Bassist (Sep 30, 2018)

mojamusic said:


> Can anyone compare Genesis to VOXOS? I've been drooling over VOXOS for several years, but I love Audio Bro overall approach to sample libraries.
> 
> Any thoughts?



Voxos has a beautiful tone, beautiful sustains that do pp to mf well. Covers men, women, boys, and has decent shorts and fx patches. Even the mics are all really nice. The interface could use an update but it all works well enough.

Genesis only does boys and girls, but does them extremely well. Lots of ways to customize or choose the sound you want. A much better (and larger) GUI than Voxos. Hopefully Cinesamples will do a GUI update someday, and hopefully Audiobro will do an *Exodus Choir* next (men and women).


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Oct 1, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> and hopefully Audiobro will do an *Exodus Choir* next (men and women)


And after that, maybe a *Leviticus* ethnic choir?


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Oct 1, 2018)

Then a supermassive *Numbers* choir!


----------



## tokatila (Nov 27, 2018)

Just bought this. The best purchase of the BF 2018.


----------



## BradHoyt (Nov 29, 2018)

quantum7 said:


> Damn! I really didn't want to spend more money, but I am a chump for chidren's choirs....with the New age Ambient that I love to write. Killer features Audiobro has implemented into the Kontakt engine.


Was just reading through this thread and wanted to let you know that I empathize... I really didn't want to spend more money either, but I'm a chump too when it comes to this, especially since it's been discounted to $278 this week.


----------



## Rap-sody (Nov 29, 2018)

If I didn't have already Soundiron Mercury and Virharmonic Czech Boys Choir, I would surely get this.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 29, 2018)

Have Storm Choir I and was headed for Upgrade. 
Genesis seems to offer so much, even as Childrens' Choir. Have some other content to provide adult content … so far. 
Current price is so reasonable ! ……..


----------



## BradHoyt (Dec 3, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Have Storm Choir I and was headed for Upgrade.
> Genesis seems to offer so much, even as Childrens' Choir. Have some other content to provide adult content … so far.
> Current price is so reasonable ! ……..


As one who has played and owned way too many sample libraries over many years, I can with confidence recommend Genesis. They really did an amazing job. The divisi is something that must be experienced.


----------



## BradHoyt (Dec 3, 2018)

Rap-sody said:


> If I didn't have already Soundiron Mercury and Virharmonic Czech Boys Choir, I would surely get this.


 I have Mercury and think it's great. The key thing with Genesis is the auto divisi. When you play a 3-4 notes at a time, it automatically divides up the voices properly. It makes writing the music a lot easier and quicker.


----------



## maestro2be (Dec 3, 2018)

I gave in and bought this. Don't have time to play it this week but hoping it's a nice upgrade from 8DIO Liberis!


----------



## HelixK (Dec 3, 2018)

Anyone knows when the deal ends?


----------



## X-Bassist (Dec 3, 2018)

HelixK said:


> Anyone knows when the deal ends?



Audiobro sales usually go on and on, but considering Genesis usually goes for $299, then went down to 279 before the sale, it’s not a big difference.

But LADD is a pretty good deal if you don’t have it.


----------



## HelixK (Dec 4, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> Audiobro sales usually go on and on, but considering Genesis usually goes for $299, then went down to 279 before the sale, it’s not a big difference.
> 
> But LADD is a pretty good deal if you don’t have it.



Thanks for pointing out the "regular" $299 discounted price, I wasn't aware of that.

I own Berlin Percussion, Evolution perc, Strikeforce, Zimmer and the complete 8Dio Epic series... I believe I have enough percussion to keep me busy for the next decade but please let me know if I'm missing something without LADD, it's indeed a good deal.


----------



## axb312 (Aug 8, 2019)

Genesis for 199.50 USD at NI.






Native Instruments







www.native-instruments.com


----------



## reimerpdx (Aug 8, 2019)

axb312 said:


> Genesis for 199.50 USD at NI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy buckets. and the Complete Soundiron Vocal Suite at 80% off!!!


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 8, 2019)

Nice surprise !
Genesis sounds great _ and $199. promo price is cool …. my Audiobro Acct normal price is $299. _ so -33% 

Soundiron Vocal Suite seems amazing deal. Maybe irresistible …. Almost picked up Adey & Mimi at recent deals, and now another $47. gets entire Collection ….


----------



## jtnyc (Aug 8, 2019)

Might have to grab Genesis at this price. Any user insight out there. Pros/cons?

I've been keen on Dominus as well. Missed that last sale where it was $229. I'm thinking these 2 might matchup real well being that my preferences lean more to the non epic softer side.


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 8, 2019)

jtnyc said:


> Might have to grab Genesis at this price. Any user insight out there. Pros/cons?
> 
> I've been keen on Dominos as well. Missed that last sale where it was $229. I'm thinking these 2 might matchup real well being that my preferences lean more to the non epic softer side.


It is at 199 on the audiobro site......


----------



## I like music (Aug 9, 2019)

zimm83 said:


> It is at 199 on the audiobro site......


Ohhh damn. The demos sound incredible. And I hear nothing but good things from users...


----------



## JEPA (Aug 9, 2019)

would you grab this or maybe the soundiron all vocal bundle? €179 .... %80 off


----------



## I like music (Aug 9, 2019)

JEPA said:


> would you grab this or maybe the soundiron all vocal bundle? €179 .... %80 off



I'm completely unfamiliar with SoundIron as a company. What are their choirs like, are they though of positively? Sorry if wrong thread, but curious to know what that bundle encompasses, as I'd never ever paid any attention to them. My finger is millimetres away from pressing Buy on Genesis...


----------



## jtnyc (Aug 9, 2019)

zimm83 said:


> It is at 199 on the audiobro site......


The $229 was referring to Dominus not Genesis.


----------



## bfreepro (Aug 9, 2019)

I like music said:


> I'm completely unfamiliar with SoundIron as a company. What are their choirs like, are they though of positively? Sorry if wrong thread, but curious to know what that bundle encompasses, as I'd never ever paid any attention to them. My finger is millimetres away from pressing Buy on Genesis...


The Soundiron Vocal bundle only contains one choir, the rest are soloists or small quartets, Genesis is amazing and my favorite choir library I own, no joke. If they made a male and female choir in the same engine, it would be an instant buy for me as well. I'd recon Genesis is lightyears ahead of the Requiem Light, just due to how awesome it is and how much newer it is! (not saying that requiem light is bad, but I've heard it sounds a bit outdated)


----------



## Mucusman (Aug 9, 2019)

I like music said:


> I'm completely unfamiliar with SoundIron as a company. What are their choirs like, are they though of positively? Sorry if wrong thread, but curious to know what that bundle encompasses, as I'd never ever paid any attention to them. My finger is millimetres away from pressing Buy on Genesis...



I _much _prefer Genesis to any of the Soundiron choirs I own (Venus, Requiem Light, Mercury Light). The tone and playability, in my humble opinion, is vastly superior. I have heard very good work done with Venus by others, so it can certainly produce quality results, but Genesis is the first choral library I turn to every time. Dominus is right behind (and offers significantly different, even complimentary, features to Genesis).


----------



## MisteR (Aug 9, 2019)

I like music said:


> I'm completely unfamiliar with SoundIron as a company. What are their choirs like, are they though of positively? Sorry if wrong thread, but curious to know what that bundle encompasses, as I'd never ever paid any attention to them. My finger is millimetres away from pressing Buy on Genesis...


Just to clarify this is not an all vocals bundle. It’s a vocal suite that does _not_ contain any of Soundiron’s major choral libraries. Just a light version of one of them.

Edit: I see someone already posted this.


----------



## 5Lives (Aug 9, 2019)

The Genesis demos sound phenomenal. Seems like a great interface too.


----------



## Per Boysen (Aug 9, 2019)

I bought Genesis and downloaded the Download Center software. But when I launched and logged in to my user account only LASS was listed under "Purchased packages" (owned it for years). Has anyone noticed how long time it takes for the AudioBro Store to update a customer's account? 
(I have waited one hour now, under constant logging out and logging in to refresh my views)


----------



## bfreepro (Aug 9, 2019)

Per Boysen said:


> I bought Genesis and downloaded the Download Center software. But when I launched and logged in to my user account only LASS was listed under "Purchased packages" (owned it for years). Has anyone noticed how long time it takes for the AudioBro Store to update a customer's account?
> (I have waited one hour now, under constant logging out and logging in to refresh my views)



I do remember I had a small issue when downloading or installing, I can’t remember exactly what it was bc it was probably over a year ago, but I do remember I emailed support and they got back to me within minutes and fixed it


----------



## bfreepro (Aug 9, 2019)

5Lives said:


> The Genesis demos sound phenomenal. Seems like a great interface too.



Honestly it’s the best interface I’ve ever used for a choir. A lot of other great choir libraries which used to be my favorites are now a bit ruined bc the Genesis engine (syllables, polyphonic legato/melisma, etc) just works and sounds so damn good.

Audiobro....please make a male/female choir with this engine, it will be an absolute best seller!


----------



## artomatic (Aug 9, 2019)

Got it direct from Audiobro. Have always been wanting to put this on my template.
I am very happy with this lib!
Would be super nice to have an adult choir patterned after this - preferably on the softer side like Dominus. 
There are more than enough epic choir libs out there, IMHO.


----------



## I like music (Aug 9, 2019)

Just bought Genesis! It is on 93% download, but I promised my wife that I'd mow the garden today, so it looks like I won't be mocking up Goldsmith's Poltergeist until tomorrow! Between this, Lacrimosa, Dominus, EWSC, and Liberis, I reckon I'm set.

(Though I've said that kind of thing before...)


----------



## I like music (Aug 9, 2019)

artomatic said:


> Got it direct from Audiobro. Have always been wanting to put this on my template.
> I am very happy with this lib!
> Would be super nice to have an adult choir patterned after this - preferably on the softer side like Dominus.
> There are more than enough epic choir libs out there, IMHO.



Aye, if they did an adult SATB choir which could cover the softer palette, I'd probably grab it instantly.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 9, 2019)

bfreepro said:


> The Soundiron Vocal bundle only contains one choir, the rest are soloists or small quartets, Genesis is amazing and my favorite choir library I own, no joke. If they made a male and female choir in the same engine, it would be an instant buy for me as well. I'd recon Genesis is lightyears ahead of the Requiem Light, just due to how awesome it is and how much newer it is! (not saying that requiem light is bad, but I've heard it sounds a bit outdated)


I don't think Requiem Light is so much outdated as just hard to use. By this I mean, I think the samples are largely fine, but the GUI is outdated and squirrelly, and very little works "as is" out of the box. I find this with most choirs, though, which is why, I suppose, I keep buying them. It would be an instabuy if someone would do Oceania but for soft choir. (The soft choir in Ark 2 is close, but doesn't quite do it for me.) Dominus is excellent for what it does, but you can't get the detached bouncing syllables out of it, at least I haven't figured out how to do it.


----------



## Per Boysen (Aug 9, 2019)

bfreepro said:


> I do remember I had a small issue when downloading or installing, I can’t remember exactly what it was bc it was probably over a year ago, but I do remember I emailed support and they got back to me within minutes and fixed it


Thanks, they got back to me right away and helped me fix it.


----------



## markleake (Aug 9, 2019)

I'll add my comment to those above. Genesis is a lot better than most of the other choir libraries I have, childrens choir or otherwise. The interface, the scripting, and the overall tone of the library is just fantastic. I find it a lot easier to use, and the end result when mixed into a track is a lot better than other stuff I have. It's a big step up for libraries like this, and a model for other developers.

For the sale price, it is excellent value.


----------



## Braveheart (Aug 9, 2019)

I already have 2 children’s choirs (Soundiron Mercury and 8Dio Liberis). Does Genesis really would add something substantial that it warrants a purchase on top of those 2?


----------



## Robert_G (Aug 9, 2019)

Braveheart said:


> I already have 2 children’s choirs (Soundiron Mercury and 8Dio Liberis). Does Genesis really would add something substantial that it warrants a purchase on top of those 2?



3 Things. Polyphonic Legato, Melisma, and Auto Divisi....nothing more needs to be said.


----------



## JonSolo (Aug 9, 2019)

Braveheart said:


> "Does Genesis really would add something "



Ha ha ha. It is so good my response would sound as unintelligible as the question...


----------



## Robo Rivard (Aug 9, 2019)

How does it compare to Strezov Arva?... There are no solo singer?


----------



## jtnyc (Aug 9, 2019)

JonSolo said:


> Ha ha ha. It is so good my response would sound as unintelligible as the question...


you might want to consider that english is not their first language


----------



## Braveheart (Aug 9, 2019)

jtnyc said:


> you might want to consider that english is not their first language


Thanks. Yes, it's a pretty lame comment. Obviously, I would probably have some fun myself if he tried to communicate with me in my first language....


----------



## Michael Antrum (Aug 10, 2019)

Braveheart said:


> Thanks. Yes, it's a pretty lame comment. Obviously, I would probably have some fun myself if he tried to communicate with me in my first language....



Perhaps he thought you were Scottish, whereas we all know you are really Australian....😀


----------



## JonSolo (Aug 10, 2019)

Actually I was spoofing as much on myself as anything, because I thought the library was so good. And he acknowledged he would have "had some fun" himself to me if the roles were reversed (which is a bit ironic after calling it "lame". Sorry to melt you guys...


----------



## Eptesicus (Aug 30, 2019)

Can you not do a sort of "per voice" mode like they have on their brass library with this?

One downfall of the auto divisi the way it is appears to be that if you want to hold a few notes and then play a melody on top, as soon as you take your finger off the key or stop the melody that part will then play a legato transition back down to join the notes you are holding (i hope i am explaining that clearly!).

This seems to make a lot of jumpy sounding stuff go on. The problem stems from all the notes always jumping back to the held note(s).

Increasing the chord window helps alot, but it still sometimes happens.

If they could provide an update with a per voice mode like in the brass, that would be awesome.


The tone and sound and legato is wonderful though. Top notch.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 19, 2020)

How do I register to buy Genesis ?


----------



## Robert_G (Feb 19, 2020)

easyrider said:


> How do I register to buy Genesis ?



You buy it and then register


----------



## easyrider (Feb 19, 2020)

Robert_G said:


> You buy it and then register



Ok cheers


----------



## schmeete (Feb 22, 2020)

My God!... a little late to the party but my newly acquired Genisis is blowing my mind. I have Voxos2 and Liberis 2.0. This is clearly on a league of its own...


----------



## ism (Feb 22, 2020)

schmeete said:


> My God!... a little late to the party but my newly acquired Genisis is blowing my mind. I have Voxos2 and Liberis 2.0. This is clearly on a league of its own...


yep


----------



## markleake (Feb 22, 2020)

+1

It really is fantastic, yep. It just simply works, and always sounds excellent. Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## schmeete (Feb 22, 2020)

markleake said:


> +1
> 
> It really is fantastic, yep. It just simply works, and always sounds excellent. Congrats on the purchase.


Just simply works with a keyboard. I think thats the thing that scares the shit out of me. I feel like I have no right to be creating the sounds I'm hearing. You know what I mean? It's like I paid a couple of hundred bucks to sound like someone who has dedicated their entire life to arranging and recording children choirs!🤦‍♂️


----------



## Robert_G (Feb 22, 2020)

schmeete said:


> Just simply works with a keyboard. I think thats the thing that scares the shit out of me. I feel like I have no right to be creating the sounds I'm hearing. You know what I mean? It's like I paid a couple of hundred bucks to sound like someone who has dedicated their entire life to arranging and recording children choirs!🤦‍♂️



I've asked Audiobro about an adult SATB choir with the same interface. More people need to be emailing them about this. I'm not sure if they understand that it would be a substantial money maker for them, but they don't seem to be in any rush to get one done.


----------



## El Buhdai (Feb 22, 2020)

Robert_G said:


> I've asked Audiobro about an adult SATB choir with the same interface. More people need to be emailing them about this. I'm not sure if they understand that it would be a substantial money maker for them, but they don't seem to be in any rush to get one done.



Right? I plan to buy Genesis at some point, and would definitely buy an adult choir with the same level of quality. I don't have an adult choir at all and the quality of Genesis has made any other choir library a very hard sell... An adult choir like this would make a killing.


----------



## Robert_G (Feb 22, 2020)

El Buhdai said:


> An adult choir like this would make a killing.



I don't understand how they don't know that.....but they aren't in a rush to do one.


----------



## markleake (Feb 22, 2020)

schmeete said:


> Just simply works with a keyboard. I think thats the thing that scares the shit out of me. I feel like I have no right to be creating the sounds I'm hearing. You know what I mean? It's like I paid a couple of hundred bucks to sound like someone who has dedicated their entire life to arranging and recording children choirs!🤦‍♂️


Yep. It's a bit of an unreal experience when first using it. Feels like cheating.


----------



## BassClef (Feb 22, 2020)

markleake said:


> Yep. It's a bit of an unreal experience when first using it. Feels like cheating.



So... it’s worth the current $199 price? The only choirs I have now is inside Meteopolis Ark 1 as well as Lacrimosa.


----------



## schmeete (Feb 22, 2020)

BassClef said:


> So... it’s worth the current $199 price? The only choirs I have now is inside Meteopolis Ark 1 as well as Lacrimosa.


HELLO?!!!


----------



## BassClef (Feb 22, 2020)

schmeete said:


> HELLO?!!!



My grandson sings in the Texas Children’s Choir. Perhaps I will compose some new material for them.


----------



## markleake (Feb 22, 2020)

BassClef said:


> So... it’s worth the current $199 price? The only choirs I have now is inside Meteopolis Ark 1 as well as Lacrimosa.


Dunno about what the best sales price is. But yes, it's worth it, it's the best children's choir out there. If that is what you are looking for, you should have *no* qualms about getting this.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Feb 23, 2020)

Robert_G said:


> I don't understand how they don't know that.....but they aren't in a rush to do one.


Could be they know exactly how much work it was to get out right for the kids choir, so they're not in a big hurry to bite off another project of that size. (Maybe they're already working on something else that size.)


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jan 7, 2021)

Jack Weaver said:


> Look ahead function seems like something other developers should consider. Not just for choirs.
> 
> http://audiobro.com/genesis-video-look-ahead-explained/
> 
> .



Not trying to hijack this thread but wondering if you might be able to help with a question I posted about the look ahead feature here:






Genesis Children's Choir and "look ahead" question


Hello everyone and Happy New Year I am new to the Genesis library, having just downloaded it a few minutes ago. I had previously played a MIDI piano piece and copied it over to my Genesis track On the Genesis track I set the delay time in Logic Pro Xo's Inspector tab to -350.0ms as instructed...




vi-control.net






Thank you


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Mar 11, 2021)

Does anyone know if there are any in-depth tutorials on how to navigate and use this plugin -- it is very complex and would love to find such a tutorial (either paid or free)


----------



## Laddy (Mar 12, 2021)

The ones at audiobro.com are pretty comprehensive, I think.


----------



## geronimo (Mar 12, 2021)

That's what I thought _






Introduction to Genesis







audiobro.com


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Mar 12, 2021)

Laddy said:


> The ones at audiobro.com are pretty comprehensive, I think.





geronimo said:


> That's what I thought _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------

